# Editing / Deleting posts



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2013)

Not sure where to post this question, so sorry if this is not the correct place and please relocate

Can I delete my own posts?  If so is there a time limit after initial submit time?  Also a couple times I tried editing one of my posts via Tapatalk and could not get the editing segment of Tapatalk to work.   Thus I had to edit via my PC.    But I also accidently submitted a reply by mistake and wanted to immediately delete the reply but could not.  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.

Craig


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Not sure where to post this question, so sorry if this is not the correct place and please relocate
> 
> Can I delete my own posts?  If so is there a time limit after initial submit time?  Also a couple times I tried editing one of my posts via Tapatalk and could not get the editing segment of Tapatalk to work.   Thus I had to edit via my PC.    But I also accidently submitted a reply by mistake and wanted to immediately delete the reply but could not.  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.
> 
> Craig


Craig

Their is a little red flag at the bottom left of your post the icon next to it . You can click on it. It will let you edit. Or you can remove everything that you posted and just wright deleted. I am going to have to edit this after I submit. So I can find out whats next to the flag

Happy smoken

David

DUH it's the pencile to the left.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

If you make a double post....you can click the flag...and the Admin's and Mods will see if and take care of it.

Sometimes....things just happen.

Kat


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome, thanks everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2013)

cmayna,

If you delete those beautiful "Salmon Nuggets" posts, you're gonna make the Bear Angry !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## cmayna (Jul 23, 2013)

Bear, I wouldn't dare

cheers


----------

